# Gir



## naturestee (Sep 7, 2008)

Gir passed away last night after a valiant struggle to live through serious malnutrition and the loss of his mother. I knew handfeeding babies was hard, but he had been doing so well!

Here's a few pictures of the brave little guy.

Tuesday, when James brought them home.






Wednesday. He's the one with white spot, BTW.















Last night.





Binky free little guy. I miss you.:sad:


----------



## Illusion (Sep 7, 2008)

Binky free Lil one.
I'm sorry for your loss naturestee, I know you tried everything you could.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2008)

[align=center]





We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 





[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm really sorry Angela,..it's really really hard to save them when they're in that condition and so young.:bigtears:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry Angela... You and James gave him the best hope possible though. :hug:

Binky free little Gir, we will miss you and all that you never got to be 

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 7, 2008)

Aww.....he was so tiny. Binky free little Gir.:rainbow:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 7, 2008)

What a dear little one....I'm so sorry he didn't make it. I know it wasn't for lack of love and attention! Thinking of you!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 7, 2008)

How very sad . Poor little guy - both you and he gave it all you had. Sometimes, the odds are just too high 

Jan


----------



## Striker (Sep 7, 2008)

By by little bun.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 8, 2008)

A short life, and a hard one. Binky free with your mom, fiesty little bun.
:rainbow:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm sorry to have never met your little guy, Naturestee. I'm sure tho that you did more for that little fella than anybody else could!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 9, 2008)

We are so sorry for your loss and that you never got to watch him grow and thrive--rescuing bunnies is never easy, but it does have it's rewards. Hang in there. Larry and Nancy


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh Naturstee I am so sorry for your loss. He was such a cute little guy. You tried so hard to save him. Binky free little bunny. 

Shannon


----------

